# Synthetic hair at Dollar General for only $1



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

That's a good find. Gonna have to check out my Doller General.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Ooooh that's the hair I used to make my synth dreadlock extensions!  It's known as KaneKalon Jumbo Braid and it backcombs a treat! 

$1 is so incredibly cheap! I pay around £2 a packet from my suppliers, plus p&p! Great find!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, I thought that was a great price/find. And that is a two liter bottle of Coke to give scale to the length of the hair in the pic.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey thanks very much indeed for that info.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the good find. Ill have to go check it out too.


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on the hair saw this information and ran to my Dollar General Store and got 2 pkgs. I was needing some hair for my skeleton bride.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## charles f (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the post! Better visit Dollar General!


----------

